# Smoking then Roasting a Turkey. Anyone tried it? Suggestions?



## jaysmith (Nov 15, 2012)

For the past several years I have been hosting Thanksgiving for both my family and the in-laws as well. I have had really great results smoking turkeys and hams for the dinner. But sometime I miss the traditional roast turkey. So...

My though for this year is to smoke the turkey for a few hours to get some of that great smoke flavor, and the finish it out roasting it in the oven for crisp up the skin and get some of that flavor as well.

Has anyone tried this? Any suggestions on making this successful? How long in the smoker? How long (and what temp) in the oven?

Thanks,

J


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 15, 2012)

We always do two birds so we can have the best of both worlds..... Used to fry one and roast one.  Now Smoke one and Roast one.  Been doing if for 10 plus years now. Usually 12-16 lb birds instead of one Big-a$$ bird in the oven.:biggrin:


----------



## eman (Nov 15, 2012)

Between smoking time and roasting time you would have to watch total time in the danger zone.

 I have done a few Smo / fry turkeys. They come out great.

 Smoke at 230 for 3 hrs, then into the hot peanut oil till done.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2012)

jaysmith said:


> My though for this year is to smoke the turkey for a few hours to get some of that great smoke flavor, and the finish it out roasting it in the oven for crisp up the skin and get some of that flavor as well.
> 
> Has anyone tried this? Any suggestions on making this successful? How long in the smoker? How long (and what temp) in the oven?
> 
> ...


J, morning.... That is exactly the way we do our bird.....  Have the smoker going and smoking at 225.....  Get the oven up to temp also......

Bride take the bird out of the brine and dry, garlic butter under the skin....  Dry the cavity also....  Place in a preheated smoker for 2 hours.... Then into the preheated oven at 500 for 10-15 minutes, then normal temp.....  Brined birds cook faster than unbrined.... The liquid transfers the heat better than dry meat......  Cover the breast meat with a triangle of foil so the breast doesn't dry out.....   I don't have all the details because that is Brides department...  

Do not poke, prod or inject into the bird until it has been in the oven for an hour or so.....  You do not want to inject surface bacteria into the meat.....

Here is the last bird I did...... I did not follow the 40-140 rule....  This recipe may be hazardous to your health and I cannot recommend you follow it.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...and-pitmasters-choice-pellets-using-the-amnps


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 16, 2012)

Was wondering what temp to smoke with.  We are doing one that is smoked (18 pounder) and a fried one.  Ususally do 2 fried...and not much leftover.  Been reading and reading until I am cross eyed!  LOL

Have done chickens both whole and spatchcock.  Like the spatchcock style better...more smoke in the meats.

I know the time allotted...just going to do them Wednesday to save time.  Like the idea of smoking then the oven.

Who knows!


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 16, 2012)

I usually smoke a turkey between 275 and 300.....  That way it gets outa the danger zone better.  You can crank the smoker temp down a little after the bird hits above 140....



KathrynN said:


> Was wondering what temp to smoke with.  We are doing one that is smoked (18 pounder) and a fried one.  Ususally do 2 fried...and not much leftover.  Been reading and reading until I am cross eyed!  LOL
> 
> Have done chickens both whole and spatchcock.  Like the spatchcock style better...more smoke in the meats.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for the tips.  I have never made anyone sick with foods...and don't want to start that tradition!  Lol


----------



## jaysmith (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give it w try and let you know how it turns out. Hopefully with Q-View!


----------

